# How to convert other docs into PDF



## Sharonking74 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello guys, I need to convert a RTF document into PDF format. How can I do it?


----------



## bondjames963 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Sharon, I have been using Magic PDF software and it works well in converting RTF document into PDF format. You can check it out at. http://www.magic-PDF.com.


----------



## adamk (Jul 8, 2009)

Most text editors in the *nix world have an option to print (or export) to PDF.  openoffice, kword, and abiword, for example, all have this option,.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 8, 2009)

Any and all KDE applications can "print" to PDF, it's part of the KDE printing system.

OpenOffice.org 3.x can also export to PDF, so any doc you can open in OOo can be converted.  There's also some commandline options to do this without loading the GUI.

CUPS comes with a built-in PDF backend, so you can create a virtual PDF printer, and then any application that uses CUPS can create PDFs.

There's also Postscript-to-PDF converters out there, so any application that can generate a Postscript file (pretty much every Unix app out there) can be used to generate a PDF.


----------



## danger@ (Jul 9, 2009)

Office 2007 has also a plugin (which you can download from microsoft.com) to export to PDF (yay, that took im a few years to implement )


----------



## hedwards (Jul 9, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> Office 2007 has also a plugin (which you can download from microsoft.com) to export to PDF (yay, that took im a few years to implement )


I wouldn't necessarily bother with that. When I'm using Windows, I use dopdf, it's similar to the cups option, except it's for Windows and just does PDF. I've used it a few times, and it seems to work fairly well.

One can find it at dopdf.com


----------



## adamk (Jul 9, 2009)

PDFCreator does the same thing for windows...  I'm not familiar with the other options for windows, but it PDFCreator is open source and hosted on sourceforge.

Adam


----------



## phoenix (Jul 9, 2009)

There are tonnes of little apps and pseudo-printer drivers for creating PDFs on Windows.  A quick search of any of the shareware/download sites will return several pages of options.  Figuring out which ones are useful, though, can take awhile.


----------



## estrabd (Jul 9, 2009)

Sharonking74 said:
			
		

> Hello guys, I need to convert a RTF document into PDF format. How can I do it?



Firefox has a print-to-pdf option if you can faithfully convert the RTF to HTML.

That said, Windows + Word + PDFCreator might be your best bet.  Also, in the past, I've used the upload/convert capabilities of Lulu.com to create PDFs out of Word docs - it might accept RTFs.

Brett


----------



## aragon (Jul 10, 2009)

Try unRTF.

It doesn't convert directly to PDF, but it does convert to HTML and PostScript.  From there, either use Firefox (HTML) or Ghostscript (PostScript) to do the final step to PDF.


----------

